# Corrosion Inhibitor



## lamine1978 (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخوانى اريد ان مساعدتكم فى ما يخص CORROSION INHIBITOR وهده مكوناته
TRIMETHYLBENZENE 5-10%
ALKYL BENZENES (C9-10) 60-100%
AMIDE/IMIDAZOLINES 10-30%
ETHOXYLATED TALL OIL 1-5%
MESITYLENE 1-5% 
NAPHTHALENE <1%
PROPAN-2-OL 1-5% 
فهدا المنتوج من الشركة BAKER PETROLITE
ويستعمل للقضاء علىالصداالداخلي للانابيب نقل البترول والغاز فانا اريد معرفة مدى فعاليته وعن كيفية قضائه على CORROSIONS علما انا هدا المنتج يدخل فى انبوب البترول وهو فى حالة نقله للبترول يعتى انه سيمزج مع البترول فهل ياثر عل نوعية البترول او يفسد البترول وهل ياثر على محطات ضخ البترول وهل ياثر على عمال الصيانة فى النابيب اثناء وجود هدا المنتج داخل البترول 

ارجو المساعدة فى اقرب وقت ممكن اى قبل يوم السبت وشكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## lamine1978 (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

